# ¿Tacómetro con un tester?



## tinchowr (Abr 5, 2010)

Hola les hago una pregunta, recien me inicio en esto de la electronica, y necesitaria saber si se puede hacer un tacometro para un cuatriciclo 2t, porque el circuito para hacerlo me parece muy complicado en si mismo!
Porfavor si me pueden aclarar esta duda!


----------



## pablofunes90 (Abr 5, 2010)

las RPM del motor tomados del sistema de ignición del motor no son más que la cantidad de pulsos por minuto... cuando aumentan las rpm hay mas pulsos por minuto o segundo o la unidad de tiempo que desees eso se llama frecuencia... por lo tanto necesitarías un circuito que convierta frecuencia en voltaje y así poder medirlo con el tester en la escala que creas adecuada
claro que vas a tener que investigar un poco
hay muchos conversores de frecuencia a tensión en el foro
saludos


----------



## sammaael (Abr 5, 2010)

y con un tester que mida frecuencias???????????


----------



## tinchowr (Abr 6, 2010)

tengo el esquema del tacometro de http://www.clubrenaultfuego.com.ar/crfbsas/content/view/40/48/, pero no se si servira para un 2t monocilindrico!!


----------



## Nico17 (Abr 6, 2010)

Hola Tincho... nos conocemos de FA no?? jaja... es para un blaster? creeria que esos circuitos te van a andar pero me parece medio raro que para medir los pulsos de encendido vaya al negativo de la bobina... deberias eliminarle el capacitor de la entrada del LM2917 y ponerle un transistor a el primario de la bobina de encendido, ya que no tiene platinos.. Y si es un blaster vas a tener que ponerle bateria o hacerle algun invento para convertir los 12 volts de alterna a continua (con un puente de diodos y un capacitor talvez)... habria que probar...
Saludos.


----------



## tinchowr (Abr 6, 2010)

si nos conocemos de FA jaja si es para un blaster, osea el blaster no tiene bateria, deberia conseguirme una para poder hacer andar el circuito... como es eso del transistor en la entrada de la bobina?

osea, si me pongo a agregarle una bateria tmb, se me haria mas complicado porque tengo q conectar un alternador y toda la boludes, con un tester no se podra hacer, hacer el circuito para transformar frecuencia a voltaje y de meterlo en un tester para q me lo mida?


----------



## Nico17 (Abr 6, 2010)

Lo de el transistor.. se eliminaria el capacitor de 470 uF (que es el pin 1 del primer circuito) en donde vendria ese capacitor le pones un tranistor que valla el emisor a masa, colector a las 2 resistencias de 1khom y la base iria conectada con una resistencia a el positivo del PRIMARIO de la bobina... *creo que seria asi sino algien que me corrija*...

Y para la bateria tenes que ponerle un puente de diodos al alternador que trae y conectarle la bata (fijate como hizo Kobbe para ponerle las luces a led a el blaster que tenia.. tambien le puso una bateria... en FullAtv) y con el tester no se si se podria por que la frecuenncia variaria muy rapido en una acelerada, y el tester cuando queres medir rapido marca cualquier cosa..(no seria tan rapido como el circuito conversor frecuencia-tensión con el LM2917)
Suerte.


----------



## pablofunes90 (Abr 6, 2010)

es verdad lo de nico.. tal vez convenga una barra de leds.. pasate por el tacometro del foro


----------



## Nico17 (Abr 6, 2010)

Pablo te referis a este?:https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f28/tacometro-digital-shift-light-limitador-rpm-pcbs-13721/ Tincho.. si lo que realmnte queres hacer es algo como una computadora Trail Tech Vapor es muy dificil... ya que esta mide varios parametros mas que las RPM nomas..


----------



## tinchowr (Abr 6, 2010)

no yo quiero hacer un tacometro nomas, no quiero una VAPOR jaja, eso si es imposible, lo iba a hacer con leds, dejenme que avergue precios y les digo como voy a hacer!


----------



## mariano22 (Abr 6, 2010)

tinchowr ya hay un tacometro digital con leds en el foro... el de mnicolau...
usa el foro!! lo digo de onda...

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f28/tacometro-digital-shift-light-limitador-rpm-pcbs-13721/

saludos!


----------



## pablofunes90 (Abr 6, 2010)

Nico17 dijo:


> Pablo te referis a este?:https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f28/tacometro-digital-shift-light-limitador-rpm-pcbs-13721/ Tincho.. si lo que realmnte queres hacer es algo como una computadora Trail Tech Vapor es muy dificil... ya que esta mide varios parametros mas que las RPM nomas..


 
a ese mismo me refería
saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 6, 2010)

Sinó hacete un frecuencimetro analogico (*LM2907 / LM2917*) y el voltaje de salida lo medis con un tester analogico o digital.

Tambien los he visto con dos 555.

Saludos.


----------



## Nico17 (Abr 7, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Sinó hacete un frecuencimetro analogico (*LM2907 / LM2917*) y el voltaje de salida lo medis con un tester analogico o digital.
> 
> Tambien los he visto con dos 555.
> 
> Saludos.


 

Dosmetros.. el unico problema que le veo a emplear el tester seria la velocidad de lectura que tiene el mismo..(es muy lenta) talvez en uno de marca sea mas rapida que en uno chino.. pero el precio se encarece y no me parece razonable..


----------



## mnicolau (Abr 7, 2010)

Si querés ver las rpm en un display, armate un voltímetro con un ICL7107 (además del conversor con el LM2917). A ese voltímetro podés modificarle fácilmente la etapa osciladora, con lo cual la velocidad de lectura se ajusta a gusto, yo lo había probado así.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 7, 2010)

Nico17 dijo:


> Dosmetros.. el unico problema que le veo a emplear el tester seria la velocidad de lectura que tiene el mismo..(es muy lenta) talvez en uno de marca sea mas rapida que en uno chino.. pero el precio se encarece y no me parece razonable..


 
Juaz , cierto . . . vas a estar perdiendo la biela y el testercito todavía va a estar marcando 1000 rmp .

Al testercito de aguja de 4 dólares le corrés los topes de la aguja y tenes mayor excursión (ojo que perdés presición ), y lo podés achicar ya que solo vas a usar el instrumento y una resistencia en serie.

Saludo wheeling !


----------

